# Ford 3000



## Fergie 53 (Jun 30, 2009)

I need some advice regarding a Ford 3000 which I have the chance to buy cheaply. The tractor has been stood for a while (2 years) after apparently running it's big ends. I removed the sump plug today and only water came out, the side of the engine is thick with oil and would seem to suggest headgasket failure. However I have heard of 3000s having porous block problems, is this correct and if so is the only solution a replacement block? Thanks.


----------



## DocModisett (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi folks,,, I am Doc, and I aint a doctor....lol.... 
I have a ford 3000 tractor that I recently purchased from a neighbor.... when I tried to use a box blade on it... and that is all I have ever tried to use,,,, the hydrolic system would not pick the box blade up... it would try but not lift it off the ground...now here is the mystery,,, after some experimenting, I discovered that when the center link was removed, it would lift the box blade all the way up....
hooked the center link up and no lift... removed the link and got a buddy that weighed 240 lb. to stand on the lift arms... it picked him all the way up.... 
Any ideas?????


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Howdy Doc,

Welcome to the forum. It is best to write a new thread rather the attach your post to an old thread................

First thing to check is the fluid level and fluid quality in your rear differential center housing. Your hydraulic pump is mounted on the left rear of your engine, and it draws fluid from the rear housing. Let us know if you do not know how to check fluid level in the rear center housing. If the fluid is "milky" in appearance it has water/condensation in it and should be changed. 

My guess is that when you remove the top link, the moment arm of the box blade load is slightly reduced, to enable your lift to raise it. If this is the case, your lift capability is just marginally low. 

You need to get a service/shop manual for your tractor. From the troubleshooting section of my shop manual, for "failure to lift under load" could be caused by:
1. Hydraulic pump pressure low.
2. Damaged o-rings between the lift cylinder and lift cover, or between accessory cover and lift cover.
3. Damaged o-rings on hydraulic pump pipes. 
4. Damaged lift cylinder safety valve or unload valve. 
5. Faulty lift piston seals. 

On the top of the center housing, between your legs when you're seated on the tractor, there is a small 3"x5" accessory blanking plate. On that plate there is a test port plug in the middle of it. Remove that plug and install a 3000 psi liquid filled hydraulic pressure gauge, and then start the engine with the box blade attached. The pressure should read between 1500 psi and 2200 psi. 

If the pressure is good at that test port when you start the tractor, and the lift fails to raise the box blade, the problem is either in the control valve, the unloader valve, the safety valve, or lift cylinder.


----------



## DocModisett (Jul 24, 2012)

*my tractor.....*

:dazed: today, I pulled the top cover off the diff housing,,, found the linkage to the draft lever had fell off.... put it back on... could not see anything else wrong at all except some jerk had used blue glue to make a gasket for the housing....that is what let water get into the box and made the fluid milky.....tomorrow , I will get a real gasket and put the top back on and see if it works right.... edro:


----------

